# respiratory distress caused by seconed hand smoke.



## lydxx (Jun 3, 2009)

my moms boyfriend brought his mouse around last night, he lived in a very smokey house since september-ish im surprised hes latest this long. 

hes very big and friendly but he is Very clicky, sneezey and i can tell he has labored breathing the only time hes silent is when hes alseep but hes still struggling.

*is there anything i can do to treat him?* or is the damage already done... hes seems happy and healthy enough apart from the breathing , not sickly as if he has a cold.

*do mice get nicotine withdrawal symptoms? when i first took n my rat about a year ago he had respiratory trouble and had to be treated with antibiotics, could the mouse possibly give anything to him or is this a different thing all together, *having alot off small animals im carefull about washing hands between each of them etc but most of them are housed in the same room, to keep away from our cat.

ive made my main questions in bold so you can get better idea of what id like help with .. i do tend to ramble alot  
thanks


----------

